

Omek Interactive Could Blow Microsoft’s Project Natal Out Of The Water (Video) - mrscotchboy
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/06/omek-interactive-project-natal/

======
mrscotchboy
Just like he said in the post, we are closer to Minority Report than people
think I guess...I was amazed when I saw the video!

